# LFTS 11/20/2022



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Should be a better day than yesterday. Wind and snow supposed to lay down today, we’re gonna find out. If the deer don’t want to play, I’ve got some traps to check that I feel pretty good about.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

I'm headed out the door. Left the window open on the blind last night so I don't make so much noise trying to unfreeze it. Hopefully todays a good one!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Neighbors are tagged out called last night to report they shot a really nice 8 last two minutes of legal light. They were going to give him some time and a “huge buck” walked out and under them headed our direction. Lets Go!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Having coffee and away I’ll go. Congratulations to those who scored yesterday, and good luck today hunters, be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Up having coffee and planning the day. Going to be another cold one. Seeing deer but not much for bucks. Called my wife lastnight and she saw the big guy in our backyard yesterday so he's still there. Good luck all!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Moving slow this morning. Neighbors shot 5 times yesterday. Not feeling it. The 14 degrees has something to do with it too. 
Go get em.


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

I’m wearing my ice fishing gear this morning


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Heading out shortly for my last hunt until 2nd Gun Season. Temps/wind/snow doesn’t look too bad…but definitely not excited about the long walk through a foot of snow to get back to my shack! It was totally dead in the storm last night. Maybe they will get up and move a little bit this morning. Probably only sit till 10/10:30. Have to get home and blow the driveway…and the Lions are going for 3 straight today


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’ll be out, haven’t gun hunted yet. For how long, I make no promises.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Finishing coffee then out the door. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Last day in camp. About to head out for a couple hours than back in to pack, clean up and head for home. Good luck all!


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

My almost 18 year old grandson is up here to hunt till Tuesday. I’m done shooting deer for the year so he likes me to sit with him. 
No deer sightings yesterday evening in the heavy snow. 
I told him to sleep in today ( cold). We’ll hit it every morning and evening except this cold ax& morning.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck guys. I will be spending the day taking cameras and blinds down after ending my season yesterday. Heading to Kansas on Friday.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

going to sit this one out. clean up around the house. reorganize the hunting stuff. and relax a bit.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

A balmy 16 degrees here in vassar. Activity has been slow


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m awake. Think I’m gonna head out around 9 and sit the whole day. Winds gonna lay down here. Bundle up and run the heater. I’ll report back when in the woods


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I’m in. Sitting in Ottawa near the river on my private. 21 degrees and a WNW wind. Heater going and waiting for daylight. Cut a lot of tracks on my way in since the snow ended. 
Good luck to all today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Hunting in a winter wonderland.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck out there this morning. I’m going to spend the morning cleaning up all this snow and plan to be in a blind this afternoon. Stay warm and shoot straight!


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

16 degrees here. Thinking about throwing another log on the propane heater lol

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

Finished processing buck from Wed, grind is done.Gonna watch church on live feed with the wife,sharpen knives and Watch the lions! Back at it Thanksgiving morning. Good luck all!!


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

6 dnfs early start


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

1 degree on the weather station inside my camp. Gonna be a good day and happy to be in the woods. All of my original crew has gone home but another friend arrived yesterday. He hasn’t been in the U P in a while. Hope he gets a buck. Good luck everyone and stay safe.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

fishgod said:


> I’m in. Sitting in Ottawa near the river on my private. 21 degrees and a WNW wind. Heater going and waiting for daylight. Cut a lot of tracks on my way in since the snow ended.
> Good luck to all today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good luck. Deer are feeding right now in our area. Sitting on my couch watching these 2 deer dig up acorns.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I took yesterday off because of the weather and to get some things knocked off my " to do" list. Will head out this afternoon. 
OGB. Get them bags packed and head home. That big one you've been after has found his way back home where he has lived most of his life. Time to end this saga.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm out. Nothing so far


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Have to work inside an old barn today. I hate these really cold days working in an unheated structure. That constant cold just drains the life out of you. Good luck everyone, I’ll check in periodically to see everyone’s kill pics.


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

Kicked up a group on my way in. Had a big body buck with them. Hoping they double back so I can see what hardware he's working with. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Last sit at our camp in gladwin co. hope its lie tv shows when they shoot them in there last sit. Good luck out there


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Took yesterday off to watch the Pewamo-Westphalia (my old high-school) girls volleyball play for a state title in battle creek, my brother is the head coach. Took it home, 3 sets to 1. First ever volleyball state championship for the school. 

Out in the river blind this morning. Currently watching a few plump does meandering around. To my knowledge no one has shot the freakishly big 8 point out here, and he likes to hang out around the river. See what happens.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

"Once more into the fray..."

Sitiing on the ground leaning against a pine tree. One small doe and a turkey so far. Calm and quiet here. Good luck and stay warm!


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Pretty much sums up my gun season.....common 2025


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck out there to all the brave souls that ventured forth in this freezing weather to bag a Bambi today. I’m Siping coffee enjoying the morning staring out the wind at the frozen backyard. Stay warm friends and good luck. A bit of a warm up is coming and still time to take a November deer stay positive and in the game.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Buck down!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Sunshinetim said:


> View attachment 867705
> 
> View attachment 867704
> 
> ...


That screen looks great! What is it?


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Just let a 1.5 year old small basket 5 point live another day. Waiting for his older brother that I am collecting pictures of. Saw one other flattop and a BB so far. They are on their feet 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

2 does 2 fawns just left


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

Elevated blind, corner of open field, no heater. Not looking forward to this wind kicking in.. Still happy to be out here.
Hoping they move through this transition point like normal.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Shots fired!!! Low 30’s upper 20’s real bushy tail and nice pelt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Shots fired!!! Low 30’s upper 20’s real bushy tail and nice pelt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coyote?

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)




----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

2 doe, 3 fawns, a button buck and a very small spike for the morning, best sit this week so far. They seem to be moving.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Ieatshrooms said:


> That screen looks great! What is it?


Egyptian wheat


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Haven’t seen **** so far but on a lighter note. The temperature is up to 9. Heat wave


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Getting bigger


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Neighbor just texted me said “big buck down baby” so I can’t wait to see it. I’ll post pics when I get them.
Good luck everyone be safe!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Botiz said:


>


Congrats on a great looking buck he’s beautiful.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

He says it’s this guy.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Botiz said:


> Buck down!


Awesome job!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> He says it’s this guy.
> View attachment 867741


Yikes. That’s a knee knocker.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Botiz said:


>


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> He says it’s this guy.
> View attachment 867741


PLEASE hurry up with pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

No pass through. Shot him with a .350 with 170gr hornady American whitetail. He only ran about 40 and flipped over but zero blood even with all this snow due to no pass through.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

14 Dnfs, ruts over. Seen decent buck 3 days in a row but not today with all them girls around


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

vsmorgantown said:


> He says it’s this guy.
> View attachment 867741


Wow!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Botiz said:


>


Congrats man! Well earned!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Botiz said:


>


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Up to 15+ deer now, 2 small bucks. Just watched some crazy stuff, I thought no way in hell were any deer going to cross this iced over river. Well, 4 of them did lol. 3 does and a baby spike. Got some pretty hilarious video of it, maybe I'll try to post up the videos.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Botiz said:


> No pass through. Shot him with a .350 with 170gr hornady American whitetail. He only ran about 40 and flipped over but zero blood even with all this snow due to no pass through.


Same experience with the 350 when I shot my 7pt. I was using Winchester 150xp


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Been hunting hard since the 15th but no cell access until now. Hunted thru some pretty rough weather including a whiteout! It’s been slow here in NELP. I’ve seen 6-7 small bucks with overall low movement. One of our group mistakenly shot a 6 while he was waiting on a big buck to appear and another drilled a red oak trying to get likely the same buck. He’s a very nice older 9 point and has been seen since so I’m just waiting. Congrats to all the successful hunters and I’ll catch up on these threads when back home.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Botiz said:


>


Awesome buck! Congrats and God bless!


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

No deer sightings yet. I’ll blame it on the master baiters.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Botiz said:


>


Nice Buck, 
Congrats!


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Heading to the thumb now. Going to hunt a new spot I found last day of bow. Literally driving 1.5 hrs to hunt from 1-5pm then back to work tomorrow. Compound bow in the truck. Bow hunt or die!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

5th buck since yote dirt nap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

Botiz said:


> No pass through. Shot him with a .350 with 170gr hornady American whitetail. He only ran about 40 and flipped over but zero blood even with all this snow due to no pass through.


I've had great success with 180gr Winchester deer seasons.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

She wasn't the first to cross but gave me the best footage.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Botiz said:


> No pass through. Shot him with a .350 with 170gr hornady American whitetail. He only ran about 40 and flipped over but zero blood even with all this snow due to no pass through.


I had a similar experience with the 150 GR Deer Season XPs and the Hornady American Whitetail rounds but the Hornady had an exit. Neither round left a drop of blood on the ground but killed the deer in 40-60 yds. 

Switched to the Winchester 180 GR Power Point bullet and my son shot a big buck with it on Tuesday at 125 yds through both lungs. Good entrance and exit and had a decent blood trail to follow the short 50 yd track. Very happy with the 180 GR Winchesters and will stick with them going forward. 

Nice buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a doe and fawn walking thru. All of a sudden a pack of yotes started yipping. Those two took off like a bat outta H e double hockey sticks 13 degrees now and just set off the apple pie dinner bell.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

3 does so far, had the gun out the window on a yearling but elected to let her walk. They are bedded 50 yds behind bedded in some pines now.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

2 forks chasing a doe. There is still hope


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

It’s been a good morning, up to 11 deer, finally had a buck worthy of putting the scope on but it wasn’t in time. Oh well, just nice to be seeing deer.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

🥶


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

This guy been providing some entertainment. He doesn’t look cold.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

rz6x59 said:


> 2 forks chasing a doe. There is still hope


My buck came running in chasing does. Still hope for sure.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

throughtheice88 said:


> Up to 15+ deer now, 2 small bucks. Just watched some crazy stuff, I thought no way in hell were any deer going to cross this iced over river. Well, 4 of them did lol. 3 does and a baby spike. Got some pretty hilarious video of it, maybe I'll try to post up the videos.


For several years I thought the large river I hunt along was a movement barrier for deer. Cannot believe how frequently deer are crossing it.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

dewy6068 said:


> I had a similar experience with the 150 GR Deer Season XPs and the Hornady American Whitetail rounds but the Hornady had an exit. Neither round left a drop of blood on the ground but killed the deer in 40-60 yds.
> 
> Switched to the Winchester 180 GR Power Point bullet and my son shot a big buck with it on Tuesday at 125 yds through both lungs. Good entrance and exit and had a decent blood trail to follow the short 50 yd track. Very happy with the 180 GR Winchesters and will stick with them going forward.
> 
> ...


I second the recommendation for 180s after similar issues with lighter bullets the last few years. Congrats to the successful hunters who stuck it out in the temps this morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

It's been a much easier sit then last few day's seen 9 deer .Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Fish Hook said:


> Dropped a big 7 point at 8:30, tagged me out. Doe next. 18 degrees in Mason County. Deer were moving from 6:30 am on. Free sled ride for him! Congratulations to all successful hunters, be safe out there!
> View attachment 867783
> 
> View attachment 867784
> ...


That pic of him in the sled looks as though he has been chowing down on candy corn. HA!! Beautiful deer.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> That pic of him in the sled looks as though he has been chowing down on candy corn. HA!! Beautiful deer.


Agree! He ain't missed many meals!


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

kirkt said:


> Great deer and photo congrats on a stud buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app




Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Heading out shortly, only second sit of the season, been sick the last 3 weeks and couldn't get out. At least its not cold or windy out 😫


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Sitting in Southern cass Co. Got sun and snow cover now just need a deer to show up. 

Nice evening it looks to be 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Out for the afternoon. Just observing behind our cabin..climbed into blind with a Tall fork in lane


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Got camp cleaned and closed up, on our way back home to see what’s left running around there. It was a great time with family and friends despite the lack of deer. One more day of vacation so I will be back at it tomorrow morning around the house. Good luck to all out this afternoon, stay warm!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

He died close to that rub, I noticed it when I tagged him and propped him up on it for the photo….
Thanks everyone for the congrats - good luck to those who haven’t scored, great job to those who have or passed deer, and be safe!!

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

buckguts1970 said:


> He's not going to get well soon is he? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He didn’t like the pill I was dealing for sure! Felt good to shoot something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

yup definitely too warm today they aren't going to move


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Spike and 2 does and a fawns
.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Fish Hook said:


> Dropped a big 7 point at 8:30, tagged me out. Doe next. 18 degrees in Mason County. Deer were moving from 6:30 am on. Free sled ride for him! Congratulations to all successful hunters, be safe out there!
> View attachment 867783
> 
> View attachment 867784
> ...


Sweet!
Congrats


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

In an elevated box blind in Antrim County. Snow is DEEP here, well above my knees. Not a single set of tracks in the field, but there are some in the swamp and the creek bed next to it. First time I have ever say in this spot, but my lease partners hunt it a lot. I should have probably found a tree to lean against on the side of the creekbed.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> It was that buck! I helped him drag it out and haul it out in my truck. This buck is a dandy 20+” inside spread and the mass out the main beams is incredible. I think he’ll be in the 160’s or better.
> Here you go
> View attachment 867791
> 
> ...


Oh My!!
Beautiful buck. Congrats to him.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in for awhile. Public land swamp deep. Furthest shot will maybe be 40 yards. I rarely come in here until the 2nd week of gun. Snow is almost to the top of my rubber boots. Good thermal cover in here, pretty calm and quiet. Looking for one to tag out on, I have proof they are around. Thankful to have the sanctuary set from First lite today.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Fisherman6 said:


> Been in for awhile. Public land swamp deep. Furthest shot will maybe be 40 yards. I rarely come in here until the 2nd week of gun. Snow is almost to the top of my rubber boots. Good thermal cover in here, pretty calm and quiet. Looking for one to tag out on, I have proof they are around. Thankful to have the sanctuary set from First lite today.
> View attachment 867842
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you are in the right spot!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in the small woodlot with standing corn on west end.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

🦌👀


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Been in since ten nothing but squirrels. Getting close to the good time tho. Congrats all successful hunters today!!!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Spike chasing does


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Weekend report Saturday morning sat in my thicket saw 5 bucks all small and 10 doe not much action passed 8:30, this morning was great day to be in my woods got in late had 4 doe watching me get in my stand after that doe and small bucks everywhere in my woods nothing big but nice to see 2 doe in the woods alerted me to a shooter behind me crossing a field about 500 yards coming to me that buck ended winding me at 50 yards no shot 30 minutes later another shooter buck came from same direction he stayed with a doe all morning 70 yards in my woods gave me many shot opportunities but I passed he was a nice 8 with split brow times he wasn’t my “tagged “ out buck plus my well pump at home took a poop submersible well pump200ft down yikes had to get home congratulations to all that connected today good luck to all till thanksgiving..sanilac out


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Packin the Hoyt Rx-30-30 tonight! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

It's time to cowboy up.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Day 2 in Oscoda Co. public land. Very quiet. Mother Nature dumped about a foot of snow last night. Hoping for my par for the course 1 deer per season sighting so I can have a chance at restocking the freezer.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Darton T-3 300wsm, still qualifies as a crossbow because there is a string on the case.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> Looks like you are in the right spot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Certainly hope so. It sure is peaceful and quiet if nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the Mathews triax 6.5 creed. I actually should have brought the bow, probably be better at this range anyways 
View attachment 867853



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Not a hide or hair here so far. Pretty dead and cold. Some nice bucks posted today bcongrats to everyone tagging deer!


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I’m out looking for a plump doe. Got a buddy who helped me a bunch with building my pole barn this summer that wants some venison. See if I can repay him a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> It was that buck! I helped him drag it out and haul it out in my truck. This buck is a dandy 20+” inside spread and the mass out the main beams is incredible. I think he’ll be in the 160’s or better.
> Here you go
> View attachment 867791
> 
> ...


Great buck!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

mofo said:


> Weekend report Saturday morning sat in my thicket saw 5 bucks all small and 10 doe not much action passed 8:30, this morning was great day to be in my woods got in late had 4 doe watching me get in my stand after that doe and small bucks everywhere in my woods nothing big but nice to see 2 doe in the woods alerted me to a shooter behind me crossing a field about 500 yards coming to me that buck ended winding me at 50 yards no shot 30 minutes later another shooter buck came from same direction he stayed with a doe all morning 70 yards in my woods gave me many shot opportunities but I passed he was a nice 8 with split brow times he wasn’t my “tagged “ out buck plus my well pump at home took a poop submersible well pump200ft down yikes had to get home congratulations to all that connected today good luck to all till thanksgiving..sanilac out


I know you say you hunt in Sanilac. But is your homestead in Sanilac also? Only reason asking you said your well is 200 feet deep. Sounds crazy. SE Sanilac here....only down 42 feet...


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm south of the house. Passed on a two year old 8 ....again. That's the first pic. 
Shout out to my 80 year old neighbor that shot a buck I passed on a few times. I called him the wide 7 but he had a sticker on his left beam I didn't notice until he was 18 yds away from me first day of gun. He's the 2nd pic.


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Locked and loaded, this time in Livingston county, about 35 miles from where we were last night. Suns out, fresh bed of snow and lots of tracks. Passed five plump does one field over on the way in. Four year old son seems more excited tonignt than he was last night. Congrats to the nice deer taken today and good luck to all who are out.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Tuna said:


> I'm south of the house. Passed on a two year old 8 ....again. That's the first pic.
> Shout out to my 80 year old neighbor that shot a buck I passed on a few times. I called him the wide 7 but he had a sticker on his left beam I didn't notice until he was 18 yds away from me first day of gun. He's the 2nd pic.
> View attachment 867858
> View attachment 867859


There was a bigger plan for that deer congratulations to your neighbor


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Doe patrol. Congrats to everyone that was successful. Good luck to those waiting!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> There was a bigger plan for that deer congratulations to your neighbor


My plan was hoping my young grandsons would of got a poke at him. But that's ok . There are more to be had.


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Healyhardwood said:


> Doe patrol. Congrats to everyone that was successful. Good luck to those waiting!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Team Camo said:


> I know you say you hunt in Sanilac. But is your homestead in Sanilac also? Only reason asking you said your well is 200 feet deep. Sounds crazy. SE Sanilac here....only down 42 feet...


No property in Snover, live in Richmond, mi


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My daughter shot a nice UP buck yesterday afternoon. 220# live 182# dressed. She saw it 3 times.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

SMITTY1233 said:


> One of those magical sits where you are on edge of your seat thinking tonight is the night! 100+ deer could see 8 bucks in field at one time no clue how many bucks I saw but I didn’t see the right one unfortunately! Still a riot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's insane, I've never had a hunt like that.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ended up seeing just one doe tonight. Felt great to get out with the ole 30-30 again.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Finally saw 5 does at the end of light. No bucks. Back tomorrow. Seems like the mornings and midday have been dead around here. Only seeing deer at end of light.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Big fat 0. On my way back a couple deer had cut my track. It’s all good ya know why? We can do it all
Again tomorrow!!! Woohoo


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> Getting ready to try some bear burgers on an open fire.
> View attachment 867872


Now that there is livin!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Snowlover 77 said:


> View attachment 867880
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looks like a fatty,
Congrats!


----------



## 2010flhtk (Jan 7, 2013)

My son got his first one with the hand cannon! Nice doe 30 yrd shot with the .460sw.


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Ended up seeing about 12 DnF, owner said he saw a couple bucks running around earlier in the day but we didn’t see any. No shots fired but nothing beats two nights in a row with my youngest son tagging along. Daughter wants to go tomorrow night. We will see if she can put one down. We will have the mossberg pump and crossbow and she will decide which one she wants to use if the opportunity presents itself. Temps warming up this week, slow week at work…hopefully will be hunting a lot this week. Congrats to all the killers today!


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats to all who connected the last two days! Wow is all I can say as I am truly blessed. Yesterday night I shot my biggest buck to date stud of a 9 point. This morning I tagged out on a big 8 point that buried the scale at 200 dressed out and my cousin shot a 13 point. Craziest part all three deer came from the same woods!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

2010flhtk said:


> My son got his first one with the hand cannon! Nice doe 30 yrd shot with the .460sw.
> View attachment 867891


Congrats to him!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Smitty03 said:


> Congrats to all who connected the last two days! Wow is all I can say as I am truly blessed. Yesterday night I shot my biggest buck to date stud of a 9 point. This morning I tagged out on a big 8 point that buried the scale at 200 dressed out and my cousin shot a 13 point. Craziest part all three deer came from the same woods!
> View attachment 867895
> 
> View attachment 867894
> ...


Busy woods there!

Congrats!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Slid out back to the cedars at the house again tonight. Didn't see that 8 pointer from last night, but we did have 2 weird spikes wander by. One jumped backwards mid step like something scared the turds out of him. The other baby spike did get the turds scared outa him , or he was just poopin to poop . Whichever, he had a weird smile on his face doing it 😁 😁 He was nose into the heat dripping off the scent wicks I put out , then started chewing on the tips of the hanging cedar branches before he wandered away. Had one come down the trail to the blind about 50 feet away that we never saw or heard, turned around and walked back away. Seemed like way more deer moving around today than others.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 867809
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Congrats to your buddy vsm!!! What a buck!


I went over to his place this afternoon and we green scored him gross at 176 5/8. It’s an incredible buck.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow Man!
Those are some serious beams!
How Awesome....thx for sharing with us!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

kirkt said:


> Great deer and photo congrats on a Michigan stud buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Actually this buck is a southern Indiana buck. I am a Michigander who lives down here but love following along with all my Michigan brothers and my beloved home state of Michigan. I miss Michigan so much but love to share in the awesome Michigan deer hunting tradition. I’ll be up for my nieces wedding in Brighton December 10th. I love Michigan and will be back up there full time when I retire.


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

My little girl was able to fill her 2nd tag on a good one tonight.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jwb2010 said:


> My little girl was able to fill her 2nd tag on a good one tonight.
> View attachment 867900


Whoa ho!
A real good one.

Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> Wow Man!
> Those are some serious beams!
> How Awesome....thx for sharing with us!


You’re welcome I love being here with all you guys and I love Michigan so much. I miss my home state i like sharing my hunting adventures with you all and hearing all of yours!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My daughter shot a nice UP buck yesterday afternoon. 220# live 182# dressed. She saw it 3 times.
> 
> View attachment 867868


Love it congrats to her that’s s tank of a buck! Beautiful.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Snowlover 77 said:


> View attachment 867880
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beautiful doe congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

2010flhtk said:


> My son got his first one with the hand cannon! Nice doe 30 yrd shot with the .460sw.
> View attachment 867891


Congrats. That’s is awesome


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Smitty03 said:


> Congrats to all who connected the last two days! Wow is all I can say as I am truly blessed. Yesterday night I shot my biggest buck to date stud of a 9 point. This morning I tagged out on a big 8 point that buried the scale at 200 dressed out and my cousin shot a 13 point. Craziest part all three deer came from the same woods!
> View attachment 867895
> 
> View attachment 867894
> ...


Fantastic job! Great bucks and great job!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jwb2010 said:


> My little girl was able to fill her 2nd tag on a good one tonight.
> View attachment 867900


I love this! Congrats to her that’s a beautiful buck for your beautiful daughter. Super nice! Congrats to her.


----------



## JimBet (8 mo ago)

Hunted VanBuren Co today. Couple small does and a basket rack in plot I hunted. Slot of snow. Had a great time taking it all in. This is my brother and I first year hunting our own property. Just super Thankful for being fortunate enough to have the opportunity. This is a dream come true and it’s only the beginning . Congrats to all the successful hunters so far. Enjoy the rest of season!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My daughter shot a nice UP buck yesterday afternoon. 220# live 182# dressed. She saw it 3 times.
> 
> View attachment 867868


Awesome buck and lady. 
congrats to her.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

2010flhtk said:


> My son got his first one with the hand cannon! Nice doe 30 yrd shot with the .460sw.
> View attachment 867891


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

jwb2010 said:


> My little girl was able to fill her 2nd tag on a good one tonight.
> View attachment 867900
> S


Super pic. 
She is awesome.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Haven't seen a deer in the last 4 hunts. This is uncharted territory for me. Usually get it taken care of in bow. Back to work for 3 days and come up with a new game plan!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Had a good sit last night. Forgot my phone, but buddy sent me a pic he took while we were out there. I'm in the blind to the right. Saw 20 some deer, a couple bucks but no shooters. Standing beans are really pulling them in.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Horseshoe said:


> Had a good sit last night. Forgot my phone, but buddy sent me a pic he took while we were out there. I'm in the blind to the right. Saw 20 some deer, a couple bucks but no shooters. Standing beans are really pulling them in.
> 
> View attachment 867920


Yup, Standing Beans are the best this time of year especially once snow hits the ground.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> I went over to his place this afternoon and we green scored him gross at 176 5/8. It’s an incredible buck.
> View attachment 867899
> 
> View attachment 867898


That right side has a lot going on, what a great buck. What part of Indiana? I used to hunt the Mi/Ind state line years ago.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jjlrrw said:


> That right side has a lot going on, what a great buck. What part of Indiana? I used to hunt the Mi/Ind state line years ago.


Morgan County south central Indiana.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

jwb2010 said:


> My little girl was able to fill her 2nd tag on a good one tonight.
> View attachment 867900


Congratulations! Nice shooting young lady!!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Botiz said:


>


Brought him home tonight to join last years buck on the euro wall. And had venison tacos from him for dinner. Feeling alright tonight.


----------

